# Plex executive says Plex is coming to TiVo starting June 8th



## TheBar1 (Dec 26, 2001)

Good news, I think:

http://www.fierceonlinevideo.com/st...ement-system-roamio-other-set-tops/2015-05-13

Still unclear how this integration will work. If it's part of the OperaTV Store, I'm wondering if the app will only work for PlexPass Premium subscribers, as is the case for that OperaTV app on my Sony blu-ray player. PlexPass comes in Monthly ($4.99), Annual ($39.99) and Lifetime ($149.99) subscription models. The price tag for Lifetime seems a bit steep to me.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

The fact it requires PlexPass will likely limit the audience it will get - I won't be looking at it because of that.


----------



## tallmomof2 (May 3, 2014)

I use Plex through Amazon Fire and this will put all my apps on one device. Plex works on a ton of different platforms and devices so the subscription fee is worth it to me.


----------



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

Plexpass is typically only required on products in the "beta" phase, similar to the Xbox One app. Once they finalize the app and fully release it, it may no longer require the Plexpass.

I am more curious about what codecs, containers, and bitrates the TiVo will be able to handle...


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

......and if you can install channels like TiVoToGo!


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

Knowing it's going to be an Opera app still makes it hard for me to get excited about this.....

For a long time, Netflix et all were "available" on my TiVos, but they were so clunky and slow that it was just a much better experience to use them on other devices. It took years before TiVo's implementation caught up. The "Opera experience" on the TiVo is kind of a joke, so I fear that the Plex app (at least at first) may have similar "fit & finish" to those early streaming services. I.e., virtual unusability....


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I anxiously await seeing how well it's integrated and how well it functions. Next, if we can just get Acorn TV, either directly on the TiVo or maybe through a Plex application, then I'm all set; and TiVo finally can be a "one box solution" for me.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Still need HOB Go/Now and Showtime Anytime to be the complete "one box" for me.


----------



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

b-ball-fanatic said:


> Knowing it's going to be an Opera app still makes it hard for me to get excited about this.....


Maybe it will just be an Opera app, but you say that as if its a fact. Has that been said as a fact? How its integrated is still an unknown.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Still need HOB Go/Now and Showtime Anytime to be the complete "one box" for me.


And the killer of all killer apps/services..............NFL Sunday Ticket!!!!!!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> Still need HOB Go/Now and Showtime Anytime to be the complete "one box" for me.


You may choose or prefer not to, but don't you at least have the option to get them via your cable company?


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

csell said:


> Maybe it will just be an Opera app, but you say that as if its a fact. Has that been said as a fact? How its integrated is still an unknown.


That's true....we haven't seen it yet. Those more knowledgeable than me seem to have been saying that for awhile, though, so I took it to be true. (The "insiders" usually seem to be right somehow.)

I'd be _thrilled _if all that's incorrect! If it's implemented as another option in the VOD list, I'll have much higher hopes and expectations for it!


----------



## confinoj (Apr 2, 2003)

csell said:


> Maybe it will just be an Opera app, but you say that as if its a fact. Has that been said as a fact? How its integrated is still an unknown.


Agreed. The assumption has been that it is Opera based as there has been recent development of Plex's Opera app and Tivo has Opera but we really do not know for sure. Seems like Plex is directly working with Tivo so keeping my fingers crossed for a native app.


----------



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

confinoj said:


> Agreed. The assumption has been that it is Opera based as there has been recent development of Plex's Opera app and Tivo has Opera but we really do not know for sure. Seems like Plex is directly working with Tivo so keeping my fingers crossed for a native app.


My thinking is that its more than just an Opera app as Plex already has that and what is the delay? It just seems like its more of a Tivo release / update then just the app being added to the store. New apps are being added every day without a new release of Tivo being required.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

dswallow said:


> You may choose or prefer not to, but don't you at least have the option to get them via your cable company?


I have access to them, but not on TiVo. I can record the shows from the live channels, but there are cases where I want to rewatch an old show or catch up on a show I missed. For example I've used HBOGo to catch up on Game of Thrones because I didn't hear about it until part way through season 1. And my wife just started watching Penny Dreadful on Showtime Anytime because she missed season 1. In both cases I have to use my Smart TV or FireTV Stick to watch these services because TiVo doesn't have them.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

If its a plex pass required application, I'd likely pony up for a one year sub in hopes that the Tivo portion will revert to a non paid app at some point.

I do hope it shows up as a top level video source like Amazon and Netflix and not burried in the menus. Opera or not.

Would be really cool if some sort of onepass integration could happen so that plex server item can wind up in the my shows list like other streaming sources.


----------



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

jcthorne said:


> Would be really cool if some sort of onepass integration could happen so that plex server item can wind up in the my shows list like other streaming sources.


I'm hoping for something like this - which would be a pretty big deal. Right now, if its just an app, then its nothing special for those of us with Roku or Chromecast and can already use Plex. But integrating it with Tivo / OnePass would be very significant and very innovative.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

b-ball-fanatic said:


> Knowing it's going to be an Opera app still makes it hard for me to get excited about this.....
> 
> For a long time, Netflix et all were "available" on my TiVos, but they were so clunky and slow that it was just a much better experience to use them on other devices. It took years before TiVo's implementation caught up. The "Opera experience" on the TiVo is kind of a joke, so I fear that the Plex app (at least at first) may have similar "fit & finish" to those early streaming services. I.e., virtual unusability....


 Wherever the launch point is it's going to be running on the built in Opera browser, that's pretty much a guarantee if it's html based which I assume it will be. But the launch point doesn't have to be where most of the Opera apps are.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> Still need HOB Go/Now and Showtime Anytime to be the complete "one box" for me.


Yes, THIS! With the big moves by both HBO and Showtime to OTT services this year, and TiVo's resurgence among cord cutters, I'm really hopeful we'll see both appear on TiVo before year's end.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

tallmomof2 said:


> I use Plex through Amazon Fire and this will put all my apps on one device. Plex works on a ton of different platforms and devices so the subscription fee is worth it to me.


Why is there even a subscription fee? TiVo users should get a free subscription the way Moxi gave all their customers a free subscription to PlayOn.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

NashGuy said:


> Yes, THIS! With the big moves by both HBO and Showtime to OTT services this year, and TiVo's resurgence among cord cutters, I'm really hopeful we'll see both appear on TiVo before year's end.


I know they're in talks with HBO about getting HBO Now, after the Apple exclusive period ends. Not sure about Go though. And haven't heard anything about Showtime.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> I know they're in talks with HBO about getting HBO Now, after the Apple exclusive period ends. Not sure about Go though. And haven't heard anything about Showtime.


I'm doubtful that TiVo would add HBO Now without adding HBO Go at the same time, given that the majority of TiVo users are cable subscribers. I think there's pent-up demand for HBO Go and there would be a lot of unhappy TiVo subscribers if the cord cutters got to "jump line" ahead of them to get HBO Now before cable subscribers could get HBO Go.

As for Showtime, all I know is that Les Moonves has stated that their OTT service will launch this year and that they are in talks with both traditional Showtime distributors (cableco's) as well as new companies, which I'm sure include Apple and Roku. Hopefully TiVo too. Based on comments I've read from David Nevins, I look for it to launch either just before the summer season kick-off in early July (Ray Donovan, Masters of Sex) or the fall season in early Oct. (Homeland, The Affair).


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

NashGuy said:


> I'm doubtful that TiVo would add HBO Now without adding HBO Go at the same time, given that the majority of TiVo users are cable subscribers. I think there's pent-up demand for HBO Go and there would be a lot of unhappy TiVo subscribers if the cord cutters got to "jump line" ahead of them to get HBO Now before cable subscribers could get HBO Go.
> 
> *As for Showtime, all I know is that Les Moonves has stated that their OTT service will launch this year* and that they are in talks with both traditional Showtime distributors (cableco's) as well as new companies, which I'm sure include Apple and Roku. Hopefully TiVo too. Based on comments I've read from David Nevins, I look for it to launch either just before the summer season kick-off in early July (Ray Donovan, Masters of Sex) or the fall season in early Oct. (Homeland, The Affair).


I don't own Showtime so I haven't followed this closely, but I know a couple months ago Moonves characterized it as coming "in the not too distance future". He could have used any number of more specific language: "a few months", "summer", "this fall", "late this year", etc.

On their earnings call last week he said it would launch "in the coming months". So he still isn't willing to commit to even a vague timeframe. I'd be surprised if it launches this year based on his vagueness.

EDIT: I would love to be wrong though. I'd love to binge watch some Showtime shows on TiVo.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TheBar1 said:


> Good news, I think:
> 
> http://www.fierceonlinevideo.com/st...ement-system-roamio-other-set-tops/2015-05-13


Not bad, off by a week...

[posted back on April 17th]


astrohip said:


> I heard from a third party that Plex would be released in late May.
> 
> I will confess I have no idea what Plex is, don't know if I need it or want it, wouldn't know how to use it, yada yada. But I know a lot of people went nuts, like pitchforks after TiVo nuts, when it wasn't in this release.
> 
> So when I happened upon a comment in another forum from someone who should know, saying Plex in late May, I thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> Still need HOB Go/Now and Showtime Anytime to be the complete "one box" for me.


add espn3 to your list to complete my "one box".


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

mrizzo80 said:


> I don't own Showtime so I haven't followed this closely, but I know a couple months ago Moonves characterized it as coming "in the not too distance future". He could have used any number of more specific language: "a few months", "summer", "this fall", "late this year", etc.
> 
> On their earnings call last week he said it would launch "in the coming months". So he still isn't willing to commit to even a vague timeframe. I'd be surprised if it launches this year based on his vagueness.
> 
> EDIT: I would love to be wrong though. I'd love to binge watch some Showtime shows on TiVo.


Yeah, comments by Moonves lately have been vague but still indicate "soon". Last Nov. he said it's "fairly definitively" coming in 2015.
http://www.homemediamagazine.com/streaming/moonves-cbs-launch-showtime-ott-service-2015-34528

And here's Nevins saying "it's safe to say" it'll launch this summer or fall.
http://www.adweek.com/news/television/showtimes-boss-talks-about-twin-peaks-avalanche-164023

I've had both Showtime and HBO in recent years and, while there's stuff I like on both, I tend to watch a lot more Showtime. So I'm really hopeful it comes to TiVo.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Plex has changed the way their apps work.

The apps are free, and you can demo them. However, to unlock them, you either have a Plex Pass (login to unlock), or you pay a one-time fee of $5 to unlock the app on that device.

So no, you don't NEED the Plex pass (unless you want to do something that requires a plex pass) to use the app - you just need to register the app.


----------



## confinoj (Apr 2, 2003)

http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-05/plex-to-hit-tivo-come-june-8th/

Some more info here maybe. Doesn't look good. Opera store but maybe top level item, limited to 720p, plex pass not required.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

The top level shortcut is positive. As is the no plex pass requirement.

720p limitation at launch will limit its usefulness to me. Not going to give up that much quality on a 120" screen for the ease of use. Zatz does say that 1080p is being worked for future update. But isn't the 720p limitation imposed by the opera browser in tivo?


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

I don't have Plex, but do I understand correctly that in order to use it one needs to leave their computer powered on constantly?


----------



## confinoj (Apr 2, 2003)

sangs said:


> I don't have Plex, but do I understand correctly that in order to use it one needs to leave their computer powered on constantly?


Yes but can also be run on some NAS devices instead.


----------



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

Maybe I don't full understand Plex because I haven't used it, but it seems pretty expensive for a 'Unifying' App to unify your content sources into one App (and possibly platform.)

Between TiVo Roamio, PS4, SmartTVs, Tablets, Phones, Laptops I've got everything covered. For the most part I use my PS4 or SmartTV and it covers just about everything I want from streaming content so far. I'll probably switch my Amazon Prime and Netflix viewing over to the Roamio that I just got. My Samsung SmartTVs have a lot more functionality than anything else and it's fairly snappy while my TiVoHD's were dog slow (a little testing on Roamio seems to be as good as my SmartTVs)

Anyway, I wanted to ask is there something killer about Plex that I'm missing for my situation? Is it simply a unifier?


----------



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

In my opinion, part of the benefit of Plex is that it can host / play just about any file you can throw at it. It has the ability to transcode the entire file on the fly if needed, or just individual portions of the file, like the audio or video components, if needed. 

I don't believe Plex is typically used as a "streamer" from internet based content nearly as much as it is used as a streamer for internal content from a local server. Such as MKV files, AVIs, or anything else. 

For example, I rip all my blu-ray movies to MKVs on my Plex server. Plex is able to serve them up to any plex client, including smart phones, web browsers, the Xbox One, and hopefully soon the TiVo. 

So it is more about a way to get the content that you already have to multiple locations around my house (for me anyway). Others may use it in a different fashion. I wouldn't call it a 'unifying' app.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Really, this isn't too bad...

Top level app (Opera store link)
No search / Onepass (expected)
No Plex Pass required
720P at release, updates later

I will use it quite a bit I think. I am a little disappointed about the resolution, but frankly my library is split pretty evenly between HD an SD rips and 720p is a reasonable compromise for an initial release.


----------



## confinoj (Apr 2, 2003)

The 720p limit will stop me from using it likely. I rip from blu-rays to Apple TV 3 compatible 1080p m4v files using handbrake. Quality is very good and mostly indistinguishable from source on a good 60" plasma that is professionally calibrated. 720p won't look as good on my set up. I'll just airplay to ATV or use itunes home sharing until it gets updated to support 1080p.


----------



## sofakng (Dec 19, 2003)

Darn.

On one hand I'm thrilled that Plex is finally coming, but without 1080p I probably won't use it. (I also have a HTPC running XBMC, but I am hoping that one day TiVo will be the only box I need)

Also a little disappointed that it's running off the Opera browser, but hey... at least it's something, right?


----------



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

I agree, i will probably not use it until it supports high bitrate, full quality blu ray rips on the Tivo at 1080p. 

I would love for it to support the HD bitstreaming audio tracks as well (DTS-HD, TrueHD, etc), but I dont' think the TiVo is capable of bitstreaming those to the receiver.

Oh well, I will most likely go back to using my full Blu ray ISO rips and my Dune HD players.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

This will probably sound like basphemy but I usually can't tell the difference between 1080p and 720p at least in my setup. I have a Pannasonic 55" ST50 Plasma with a Denon AVR but I sit at least 10' away from the TV and probably closer to 15'. 

Truth is that I don't watch a ton of 1080p content as most of what I watch is TV but it all kinda looks the same to me once you're in HD. Or maybe my AVR or TV does a good job upconverting.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jcthorne said:


> But isn't the 720p limitation imposed by the opera browser in tivo?


 Not for video. For example the user-developed Nasflix App running in Opera I think can output 1080p. I think the 720p limitation is for html page rendering only.


----------



## russg (Apr 14, 2002)

Plex for those that don't know what or why.

Plex is a combination of server side software (on your NAS, PC, Linux, BSD, or other platform), cloud service (connecting client Apps to servers and getting meta data), and client side apps that let you view, listen, work with your content.

If you have content of your own via home movies, ripped content, music, pictures, or saved copies of TV shows, you can store them on a NAS or personal server that runs the Plex Server software. Use of your ID on the app side lets you see all of your content on your servers, sync down to your device the content or stream it on the fly. 

The cloud service also allows you to share libraries between friends (social). 

You can use Plex in many ways with only an account. The full feature set is only available to those that purchase a PlexPass. If the above types of things are of interest then I encourage you to read up on Plex @ Plex.tv. 

I have used Plex for likely two years and it changed my families media consumption lives substantially. All of our devices have a Plex client and we have all of our content on our family server. We can all access, sync content, or stream as we see fit. Its not a replacement for Netflix or HBO Go, or Amazon Prime, or any number of other OTT apps. It fills a gap for your personal media consumption. 

One feature my family really enjoys is the Plex client on all the mobile devices sync photos taken on those devices up to our share server. This gives us easy backup of those moments and easy ways to share.

I'm not selling Plex to you, just sharing why I enjoy it and how my family uses it. I'm looking forward to it being a part of our TIVO experience.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dswallow said:


> You may choose or prefer not to, but don't you at least have the option to get them via your cable company?


As a Comcast/Xfinity customer, we have integrated OnePass access for all the HBO, Showtime, Starz on-demand offerings... so I'm assuming that Dan is a customer of a provider whose on-demand catalog isn't integrated into the Roamio/OnePass.

edit: p.s. Though having specific streaming apps for any of these packages would be nice, since the Xfinity On Demand integration is limited to a single active stream per DVR. (i.e. one active XOD stream for a Roamio and any of its connected Minis)


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

Is there any way to be able to view .Tivo files that have been transferred to your computer through Plex (besides converting them to mpeg4)? thanks


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

alleybj said:


> Is there any way to be able to view .Tivo files that have been transferred to your computer through Plex (besides converting them to mpeg4)? thanks


Nope, transfer them with KMTTG and decrypt them. Easiest way....


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Does Plex have a plug-in API for adding new video formats? If so adding .tivo would be really easy, at least on Windows. TiVoDesktop includes a DirectShow filter that opens a .tivo file and outputs a standard Program Stream or Transport Stream. There is also the open source tivodecode, but it can only do PS files right and it's linear. The DS filter supports seeking, so you can randomly access any portion of the .tivo file without having to decrypt the entire thing first.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I run plex just fine on my Roku 3, why should I care about plex on Tivo?


----------



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I run plex just fine on my Roku 3, why should I care about plex on Tivo?


I mentioned something like that earlier. If you already have Plex on your Roku or Chromecast or your Blu-Ray player, then this version doesn't give you a whole lot.... I am hoping this is just a first step and future versions will integrate Tivo features, like searching and OnePass into Plex. At that point, it would become a big deal. Hopefully this is just the beginning.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I run plex just fine on my Roku 3, why should I care about plex on Tivo?


Two things...

1) You don't have to switch inputs or remotes.

2) It could be integrated with search and OnePass like the other OTT services TiVo supports.


----------



## ntlord (Nov 30, 2013)

moyekj said:


> Not for video. For example the user-developed Nasflix App running in Opera I think can output 1080p. I think the 720p limitation is for html page rendering only.


My recollection was the the opera browser choked pretty hardcore on certain 1080p streaming formats.

None of the other limitations really surprise me. Onepass integration would be a real pain for Tivo/Plex to implement. Maybe one day...

I think as a community we could have developed an app too, but Tivo is too restrictive. They almost certainly needed to lift a couple of restrictions to get the Plex app to work. In any event, the app seems to be coming, and that is all that matters.

For me, I lost interest in developing my version, and have since switched to a centralized a/v distribution system (I moved homes), so this is basically a non-issue.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

shupp872 said:


> In my opinion, part of the benefit of Plex is that it can host / play just about any file you can throw at it. It has the ability to transcode the entire file on the fly if needed, or just individual portions of the file, like the audio or video components, if needed.
> 
> I don't believe Plex is typically used as a "streamer" from internet based content nearly as much as it is used as a streamer for internal content from a local server. Such as MKV files, AVIs, or anything else.
> 
> ...


Does plex deal with BD ISOs? I only have a few dozen MKVs and 2000+ BD ISOs.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Not for video. For example the user-developed Nasflix App running in Opera I think can output 1080p. I think the 720p limitation is for html page rendering only.


Thanks, this bodes well for 1080p to come to the plex app sooner then.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I run plex just fine on my Roku 3, why should I care about plex on Tivo?


Let's say you've a household with 9 TV screens. That's a TiVo DVR/Mini at each screen *PLUS* a Roku/other... or, after June 8th, just a TiVo device (assuming the PLEX app is functional).

I'm hoping the PLEX app works well enough that I can finally retire our ancient XBMC4Xbox devices. (I've been reluctant to go down the PLEX path owing to some limitations in what file formats PLEX accepts, but a working PLEX app for TiVo would make conversion of my media worthwhile.)


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

sangs said:


> I don't have Plex, but do I understand correctly that in order to use it one needs to leave their computer powered on constantly?


You can have it asleep. Wake it up when you want to watch. I use a WAKE ON LAN app on my phone, so I don't have to walk to the garage where my computer/plex server resides.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> Does plex deal with BD ISOs? I only have a few dozen MKVs and 2000+ BD ISOs.


I don't believe it plays ISOs. And do you also mean complete blu-rays with menu? If so, no, it does not do menus either. I think when you go to Plex or XMBC, or anything like that, then you're giving up on the Menu thing. You want it to me more instant like Netflix. No loading time.

I have a Dune Base 3.0 because complete ISOs with menu was my thing, but now I hardly use it. When I went to plex, I never went back.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

Tivo is becoming more and more complete. This is awesome news really. Pretty soon, depending on how well it works, I may not need the Xbox One or Chromecast anymore. I hope it's not an app within the Opera app though.


----------



## Jepato (Mar 22, 2015)

The lack of initial 1080p support is disappointing. But not going to worry about it until I see the app work well enough at lower resolutions. The possibility that it may be a top level app is encouraging. I don't think any of us want to navigate the opera store everytime to use plex without any type of shortcut.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

jcthorne said:


> The top level shortcut is positive. As is the no plex pass requirement.
> 
> 720p limitation at launch will limit its usefulness to me. Not going to give up that much quality on a 120" screen for the ease of use. Zatz does say that 1080p is being worked for future update. But isn't the 720p limitation imposed by the opera browser in tivo?


Too lazy to read, but is that what it says? 720p at launch? Now, they usually only allow plexpass members to enjoy new features at first. This is to entice you to join, then they release it to everyone else at a later date. But if you only have 720p at launch, that isn't going to inspire new subscribers. LOL!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

siratfus said:


> I don't believe it plays ISOs. And do you also mean complete blu-rays with menu? If so, no, it does not do menus either. I think when you go to Plex or XMBC, or anything like that, then you're giving up on the Menu thing. You want it to me more instant like Netflix.


XBMC handles ISOs, at least DVD ISOs, including menus if you choose to retain them. My reason for sticking w/ ISOs is they allowed me to optionally toggle subtitles, but it looks like I may need to convert my library if PLEX is workable on the TiVo.

edit: Launch of an ISO is pretty much instantaneous on XBMC.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.thestreamingadvisor.com/2015/05/13/plex-on-tivo-boxes-june-8/



> The Streaming Advisor will have more on the full feature set for the Tivo app upcoming. According to a press release from Tivo the new app will:
> 
> Keep track of personal media by showcasing recently added content front and center, so users easily can pick up from where they left off, or play the next episode of their favorite show stored on their PC or media server.
> 
> ...


That answers the DIAL support question! 

http://www.thestreamingadvisor.com/2015/05/15/tivo-plex-app-requires-plex-pass/



> According to a representative from Tivo the upcoming Tivo Plex app requires Plex Pass. This means that in order to use the app Tivo owners will have to be part of one of three paid membership option tiers.
> 
> In addition to the information on Plex Pass, we also learned that the Tivo Plex app will not initially support Plex channels which give users on demand video and audio features. Subsequent updates for the Plex app on Tivo will include access to Plex's channels. Plex Channels are a very popular feature of the server based service.
> 
> Plex Pass members get access to a number of extras like extra features and the chance to use new apps of time. To see a list of Plex Pass features click here.


I already have a plex pass - hopefully it will be free before my year is up! This is a PLEX decision, not a TiVo decision.


----------



## LKMcMillen (Nov 18, 2004)

sangs said:


> I don't have Plex, but do I understand correctly that in order to use it one needs to leave their computer powered on constantly?


Powered on constantly, yes. Running constantly, no.

With my computer's sleep mode, and it's network adapter's Wake-on-Lan both enabled, all of my PLEX clients (Roku, Kindle Fire HD, Samsung Blu-ray player, Vizio TV) awaken my computer when they need to access the PLEX server on that computer. It takes a few seconds, for the computer to wake up, but works like a charm.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I am hoping music is included in the first phase of the release.

Once the channels are added, that should address the complaints about loss of podcasts. Plex does a great job with podcasts...


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Another clue:

In the Plex pass area of the Plex forums (you need a plex pass to view it) Tobia Hieta a plex employee states:



> Tobias Hieta, on 17 May 2015 - 09:23 AM, said:
> The TiVo app is based on the same code base as the web, playstation, smart tv and Xbox clients. Yay cross platform!


i asked him if thats based on the opera store. lets see if he replies.


----------



## Mike4HDTV (Jan 29, 2004)

Article on Engadget about Plex coming to Tivo

http://www.engadget.com/2015/05/17/plex-tivo/


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

There's conflicting information about whether Plex Pass is a requirement or not. I've seen statements saying yes it is and no it is not, and the Engadget article above doesn't mention anything about that.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I have access to them, but not on TiVo. I can record the shows from the live channels, but there are cases where I want to rewatch an old show or catch up on a show I missed. For example I've used HBOGo to catch up on Game of Thrones because I didn't hear about it until part way through season 1. And my wife just started watching Penny Dreadful on Showtime Anytime because she missed season 1. In both cases I have to use my Smart TV or FireTV Stick to watch these services because TiVo doesn't have them.


Yup. We have to use the Apple TV for HBOGo or Showtime Anytime, which means we are limited to that one TV. I'd like it to be integrated into the TiVo so that I could access them from our other TV.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

NBA League Pass would be very nice. Then I would have no need for my Roku anymore...


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

The Merg said:


> Yup. We have to use the Apple TV for HBOGo or Showtime Anytime, which means we are limited to that one TV. I'd like it to be integrated into the TiVo so that I could access them from our other TV.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same exact situation. C'mon TiVo, happy to get Plex but PLEASE add apps for Showtime and HBO!


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

ntlord said:


> None of the other limitations really surprise me. Onepass integration would be a real pain for Tivo/Plex to implement. Maybe one day...


I don't think with the infrastructure they have put in place this is all that difficult. Tivo and Plex use the same Gracenote database, as long as plex can supply the programId for each video item, tivo could integrate them into the onepass listings.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

jcthorne said:


> I don't think with the infrastructure they have put in place this is all that difficult. Tivo and Plex use the same Gracenote database, as long as plex can supply the programId for each video item, tivo could integrate them into the onepass listings.


Sources may be similar, but nothing TiVo provides is either individualized or local. It is all aggregated and filtered based on your location and cable company.

TiVo doesn't even include your personally owned media fro VUDU...

I could see TiVo allowing you to manually add a movie to a streaming folder - but that would be the limit of the integration.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> XBMC handles ISOs, at least DVD ISOs, including menus if you choose to retain them. My reason for sticking w/ ISOs is they allowed me to optionally toggle subtitles, but it looks like I may need to convert my library if PLEX is workable on the TiVo.
> 
> edit: Launch of an ISO is pretty much instantaneous on XBMC.


Exactly why I don't care for Plex, rather have Kodi, whats wrong with Plex where it cant do ISO's? Sounds pretty lame to me.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

bradleys said:


> Once the channels are added, that should address the complaints about loss of podcasts. Plex does a great job with podcasts...


The channel list is quite limited, which is why I prefer the Python script that was written to get video podcasts on my TiVo, which I can do now without Plex.


----------



## cncb (Jul 4, 2013)

I imagine Tivo doesn't support DTS audio output or decoding, so conversion or transcoding of most blu-ray movies would be necessary?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

cncb said:


> I imagine Tivo doesn't support DTS audio output or decoding, so conversion or transcoding of most blu-ray movies would be necessary?


The Plex server does in-line transcoding if necessary. Is that your question?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Plex support page says that all audio is converted to either AAC 2.0 or Dolby Digital 5.1 on the fly. So anything that's not already in one of those formats will be converted.


----------



## cncb (Jul 4, 2013)

bradleys said:


> The Plex server does in-line transcoding if necessary. Is that your question?


I was just wondering if Tivo had any DTS audio support (passthrough or decoding) so that it could "direct play" my files with DTS (like my Samsung player does) avoiding real-time Plex transcoding or manual conversion on my part. It was a long shot but I was hoping maybe there was some "undocumented" DTS support.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

bradleys said:


> Sources may be similar, but nothing TiVo provides is either individualized or local. It is all aggregated and filtered based on your location and cable company.
> 
> TiVo doesn't even include your personally owned media fro VUDU...
> 
> I could see TiVo allowing you to manually add a movie to a streaming folder - but that would be the limit of the integration.


This is not true. If you use pytivo to push a local video to the tivo via the mind server with a correct programId, it IS included in the onepass folder with others of the same series and season along with full metadata. Also, if I push a video to my tivo with a given programId, and you do the same on your tivo, you get the exact same onepass listing and metadata. Nothing localized about it. The programId is from Gracenote and is standard across all providers. IE its the same programId for Blacklist S02E01 recorded locally, sourced from amazon or netflix or pushed from your pc.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

cncb said:


> I was just wondering if Tivo had any DTS audio support (passthrough or decoding) so that it could "direct play" my files with DTS (like my Samsung player does) avoiding real-time Plex transcoding or manual conversion on my part. It was a long shot but I was hoping maybe there was some "undocumented" DTS support.


It's been a while but I tried playing a file with DTS on my S3 once and it did not work. It didn't even pass through the signal to my receiver, which does support DTS.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

So we are 3 weeks away from the release date.

Anyone think the Priority List will get Plex before June 8th? If so, I would think this week would be the week they flip the switch.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

jcthorne said:


> This is not true. If you use pytivo to push a local video to the tivo via the mind server with a correct programId, it IS included in the onepass folder with others of the same series and season along with full metadata. Also, if I push a video to my tivo with a given programId, and you do the same on your tivo, you get the exact same onepass listing and metadata. Nothing localized about it. The programId is from Gracenote and is standard across all providers. IE its the same programId for Blacklist S02E01 recorded locally, sourced from amazon or netflix or pushed from your pc.


I was talking about search results - not pushing a video via PyTiVo, I am not seeing how that is even similar. Did I misread something?

What people want to do is use TiVo search to find / link streaming content via the Plex streaming service into a streaming content folder, just as movies can be manually added to a streaming folder from Netflix and Amazon...

I am just saying the TiVo SEARCH will have no idea what you have in your "personal" Plex library because it doesn't access localized data.

- I hope I an wrong!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mrizzo80 said:


> So we are 3 weeks away from the release date.
> 
> Anyone think the Priority List will get Plex before June 8th? If so, I would think this week would be the week they flip the switch.


Perhaps that's what this is for?

http://www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.8


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

cncb said:


> I imagine Tivo doesn't support DTS audio output or decoding, so conversion or transcoding of most blu-ray movies would be necessary?





cncb said:


> I was just wondering if Tivo had any DTS audio support (passthrough or decoding) so that it could "direct play" my files with DTS (like my Samsung player does) avoiding real-time Plex transcoding or manual conversion on my part. It was a long shot but I was hoping maybe there was some "undocumented" DTS support.


I can confirm that TiVo on Plex, in it's current incarnation does *not* support DTS, it is transcoded to AAC 2.0 or AC3 5.1. Video is also limited to 720p.

Generally speaking, I am disappointed with the low number of container/video/audio combinations that support Direct Play on TiVo. Hopefully TiVo and Plex work together directly expand this, the TiVo SoC can support pretty much every combination of 'scene' release video/audio, it's just a matter of exposing those methods (MKV and 1080p) and licensing (In the case of DTS). I am a very very long term Kodi user (Since it was called XBMP), trust me, Plex is a huge compromise for me, but it will probably the best thing TiVo users can hope for. Plex had incredible foresight years ago when they decided to separate the server and GUI layers as it lets them work within the restrictions of all the various App stores, transcoding is a necessary evil.


----------



## cncb (Jul 4, 2013)

Philmatic said:


> I can confirm that TiVo on Plex, in it's current incarnation does *not* support DTS, it is transcoded to AAC 2.0 or AC3 5.1. Video is also limited to 720p.


That's unfortunate but thanks for the info. Hopefully they can improve on this. 3D (MVC) support would be great also but I don't know if the SoC is up to it.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

bradleys said:


> I was talking about search results - not pushing a video via PyTiVo, I am not seeing how that is even similar. Did I misread something?
> 
> What people want to do is use TiVo search to find / link streaming content via the Plex streaming service into a streaming content folder, just as movies can be manually added to a streaming folder from Netflix and Amazon...
> 
> ...


I'm not saying search results aren't important but some of us don't care about search results and really just care about populating a one pass with all of my shows, including ones that are no longer on my Tivo drive.

I will frequently offload my shows to my PC to save space after a season is over and I haven't watched the show yet. When I finally get around to watching a show it would be awesome if all of the episodes, those on the Tivo drive and those on my PC via Plex, appeared in one folder and can be watched by pressing play from one place.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

NYHeel said:


> I'm not saying search results aren't important but some of us don't care about search results and really just care about populating a one pass with all of my shows, including ones that are no longer on my Tivo drive.
> 
> I will frequently offload my shows to my PC to save space after a season is over and I haven't watched the show yet. When I finally get around to watching a show it would be awesome if all of the episodes, those on the Tivo drive and those on my PC via Plex, appeared in one folder and can be watched by pressing play from one place.


Okay, help a brother out...

How do you populate a streaming folder without a relationship to search?

I am not in front of my TiVo at the moment, but if I remember correctly, in order to link a streaming movie into the streaming folder you start from search.

Search for the movie, find the movie source (Netflix or Amazon), create a streaming link. If TiVo cannot link content to your personal library this process fails.

I want this to work, I really, really do... But including localized, personalized content into search is a big deal.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

Dang it. Here I was hoping the TiVo would finally be able to replace my Popcorn Hour A400. Use Flex vs YAMJ and access my 900+ BD/HDDVDs would have been great.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Yuterald said:


> Dang it. Here I was hoping the TiVo would finally be able to replace my Popcorn Hour A400. Use Flex vs YAMJ and access my 900+ BD/HDDVDs would have been great.


No reason it can't, unless you are worried about the early release resolution limitation. For me, that is a minor hick up. I want them to improve it, but most of my library is 480 anyway.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

bradleys said:


> No reason I can't, unless you are worried about the early release resolution limitation. For me, that is a minor hick up. I want them to improve it, but most of my library is 480 anyway.


Lucky you - in the future it must support 1080, 3D formats and all of the audio options for me to enjoy switching over!


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

bradleys said:


> Okay, help a brother out...
> 
> How do you populate a streaming folder without a relationship to search?
> 
> ...


I was referring to TV shows where I already have a link set up via One Pass. So for example, if I offload my recorded season of Gotham and eventually get to it next year, my One Pass would show season 1 and 2 episodes in one list with the season 2 episodes on the Tivo and the Season 1 episodes from my Plex library.

It can work the same way with movies. The search in Tivo is based on Movies in the universe and not just those in some streaming partner's library. So you search for Frozen and it shows up. Then you go in there and low and behold it shows that it's available under certain streaming partners and your plex library. So now you can add it to your My shows list.

Personally, I don't want a list of 50 movies showing up in My Shows. That would be unwieldy and annoying. I only care about the TV show part of it.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

NYHeel said:


> It can work the same way with movies. The search in Tivo is based on Movies in the universe and not just those in some streaming partner's library. So you search for Frozen and it shows up. Then you go in there and low and behold it shows that it's available under certain streaming partners and your plex library. So now you can add it to your My shows list.


This is the point I am trying to make. I don't think it will know that the content exists in your Plex library and thus allow you to link to your Plex library.

It doesn't know what content you personally "own" in Vudu either. The search library would have to link to your personal library in some way, and I just don't see this happening.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

sangs said:


> I don't have Plex, but do I understand correctly that in order to use it one needs to leave their computer powered on constantly?





confinoj said:


> Yes but can also be run on some NAS devices instead.


Actually, the answer is no, you don't need to have your computer powered on constantly. You only need to have your computer running when you use the plex app.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Philmatic said:


> I can confirm that TiVo on Plex, in it's current incarnation does *not* support DTS, it is transcoded to AAC 2.0 or AC3 5.1. Video is also limited to 720p.
> 
> Generally speaking, I am disappointed with the low number of container/video/audio combinations that support Direct Play on TiVo. Hopefully TiVo and Plex work together directly expand this, the TiVo SoC can support pretty much every combination of 'scene' release video/audio, it's just a matter of exposing those methods (MKV and 1080p) and licensing (In the case of DTS). I am a very very long term Kodi user (Since it was called XBMP), trust me, Plex is a huge compromise for me, but it will probably the best thing TiVo users can hope for. Plex had incredible foresight years ago when they decided to separate the server and GUI layers as it lets them work within the restrictions of all the various App stores, transcoding is a necessary evil.


Did they add support for .tivo files?


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Did they add support for .tivo files?


I am not sure, I don't ever interact with TiVo files. I would think you would be better served by using somehting like PyTivo for server .TiVo files.

I am confident that they will remove the 720p limitation sooner rather than later. DTS is both a technical issue, but mostly a licensing issue, I doubt we will EVER see it.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Philmatic said:


> I am not sure, I don't ever interact with TiVo files. I would think you would be better served by using somehting like PyTivo for server .TiVo files.
> 
> I am confident that they will remove the 720p limitation sooner rather than later. DTS is both a technical issue, but mostly a licensing issue, I doubt we will EVER see it.


Not on Tivo.


----------



## trendtimer (May 19, 2015)

How is this better the just using something like pyTivo? I'm a new Roamio OTA user, and all I really care about is
1. having the Roamio record OTA
2. Having amazon Instant video integrated(and perhaps netflix in the future)
3. Being able to have a video drop folder on my PC that I can dump video files that will get transferred (automatically) to the Tivo.

Unless I'm mistaken, this will give me the "one box" I've been wanting for so long. I don't care so much about having my photos, music or videos available on my phones, tablets etc. Maybe someone who knows more about Plex can help me understand how using Plex will help me?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I know very little about Plex.

Do you think we will be able to easily stream Crackle content (like Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee)?


----------



## Jepato (Mar 22, 2015)

Plex on Tivo, at least at this point, is not going to be replacing a dedicated htpc as far as being able to play all formats, in all resolutions, including 3d. I hopefully plan on using it in a secondary room with a smaller tv though, where I don't care so much about features and quality. Could save me from using multiple devices.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

trendtimer said:


> How is this better the just using something like pyTivo? I'm a new Roamio OTA user, and all I really care about is
> 1. having the Roamio record OTA
> 2. Having amazon Instant video integrated(and perhaps netflix in the future)
> 3. Being able to have a video drop folder on my PC that I can dump video files that will get transferred (automatically) to the Tivo.
> ...


Plex has nothing to do with how you're using your tivo now, so you don't need to worry about it.

Plex is for people with movie collections. It organizes and display artwork. Just like how Netflix displays artwork for each movie, and you just browse to select what you want to watch. Think of it as a personal Netflix or Amazon Instant video. But it does much more like pulling your photos if you want, music, etc. You have to have a dedicated computer where all your collection is stored. People watch their Plex collection via client apps on those media streamers like Apple TV, Fire TV, Chromecast, etc. So now, Tivo is adding the Plex client app, so it has the potential to truly be THE ONE BOX to rule them all. Plex users no longer have to switch to their other boxes when they want to watch their own movie collection. So basically if words like HTPC, XMBC, Plex, MKVs, etc. have never concerned you before, you don't need to let it concern you now. Unless, you want to get into the movie collecting hobby.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

bradleys said:


> This is the point I am trying to make. I don't think it will know that the content exists in your Plex library and thus allow you to link to your Plex library.
> 
> It doesn't know what content you personally "own" in Vudu either. The search library would have to link to your personal library in some way, and I just don't see this happening.


My only contention with what you said is that I don't think the search library would have to link to your personal library. The search library exists completely independently from streaming providers libraries. If a movie were available on 0 streaming providers it should still show up in the search library.

Sure it would require additional "flags" on your personal Plex library so that when you search for a movie that happens to be in your Plex library it will show as available in Plex. I have no idea if Tivo will ever do this but it doesn't seem terribly complicated.

Personally I have no interest in this feature/use of Plex. If I want to watch a movie from my Plex library, I'll just go directly to the Plex app. I'm more interested in being able to link a TV show OnePass with my Plex library so I can go to one place to watch my shows, whether they're on the Tivo drive or on my PC via Plex.


----------



## cncb (Jul 4, 2013)

Do we know if the Mini has the same hardware/SoC as the Roamio so that it will have the same capabilities (or deficiencies) as a Plex client?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

cncb said:


> Do we know if the Mini has the same hardware/SoC as the Roamio so that it will have the same capabilities (or deficiencies) as a Plex client?


Plex is really nothing more then a web app rendered using the Opera browser installed in the TiVo Premiere, Roamio and Mini's.

Heavy lifting of transcoding will be done by the Plex server running on a separate PC on your home network.

Since it has been announced for all platforms - I think it is sad to say you will have similar experience on all supported platforms.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

NYHeel said:


> My only contention with what you said is that I don't think the search library would have to link to your personal library. The search library exists completely independently from streaming providers libraries. If a movie were available on 0 streaming providers it should still show up in the search library.
> 
> Sure it would require additional "flags" on your personal Plex library so that when you search for a movie that happens to be in your Plex library it will show as available in Plex. I have no idea if Tivo will ever do this but it doesn't seem terribly complicated.


I would love this functionality and definitely use it. I guess it goes to our assumptions of how TiVo aggregates and presents this information.

I assume the metadata is aggregated globally and presented via a service. TiVo knows that captain America exists on Vudu and it is the same result set for you, me or anyone else... If TiVo were going to link content from your personal Plex library it would have to localize the information and access the information realtime. Would the computer have to be on? Does Plex allow offline reference to your library? This all sounds very "unTiVo" to me and harder than I think you are giving it credit for.












NYHeel said:


> Personally I have no interest in this feature/use of Plex. If I want to watch a movie from my Plex library, I'll just go directly to the Plex app. I'm more interested in being able to link a TV show OnePass with my Plex library so I can go to one place to watch my shows, whether they're on the Tivo drive or on my PC via Plex.


So you want to be able to load Plex with content. Say offload the first 7 seasons of the Big Bang Therory and use a one pass to represent the streaming content from Plex and the new recorded content. That would be pretty cool...

Once again, what if the Plex server isn't on when you try to access that folder? Do you see the streaming options? I just don't see how this could work with the variability and personalized nature of Plex. I would love to be wrong - I just don't see it - and once again I don't think you are considering how big an effort this would be.

Am I cynical or just a realist? Either way, I bet I am right!


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Plex Pass subscribers have access to a feature called Cloud Sync. As the Plex page states, "it's like having a media server that's always on." So with Cloud Sync enabled, perhaps that would overcome some of the problems you've mentioned.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Philmatic said:


> I am not sure, I don't ever interact with TiVo files. I would think you would be better served by using somehting like PyTivo for server .TiVo files.


pyTiVo is a transfer program. Would be nice to be able to stream .tivo files from a PC to a TiVo instead of having to transfer them.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

NashGuy said:


> Plex Pass subscribers have access to a feature called Cloud Sync. As the Plex page states, "it's like having a media server that's always on." So with Cloud Sync enabled, perhaps that would overcome some of the problems you've mentioned.


Yeah - I am a Plex pass subscriber, but most users aren't. But let's assume TiVo used that service.

TiVo would have to, in realtime, combine your library metadata with their aggregated data on demand. Today that data is aggregated offline and served as a static list. Would this create a search lag?

What about people without Plex Pass?

With Vudu, Amazon and Netflix it is easy. Once a week they poll the services and supplement their global search metadata. This is done all offline and preprocessed before it ever hits your TiVo. This is why it takes up to a week for new content from a streaming service to show up.

For Plex it is variable... Content is added at will by the user. Is the server available? Is it not? Cloud service? What Plex profile should be polled?

When I run the design constraints through my mind, and knowing TiVo, it just doesn't seem to be likely in my mind.

Ask yourself this question - Why haven't they content from a second TiVo within search? When I have a one pass for a show, why wouldn't it show me that I already have that show recorded on another TiVo on my network as a streaming option?


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> pyTiVo is a transfer program. Would be nice to be able to stream .tivo files from a PC to a TiVo instead of having to transfer them.


Yes, Please


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> pyTiVo is a transfer program. Would be nice to be able to stream .tivo files from a PC to a TiVo instead of having to transfer them.


Couldn't Plex add that with the simple addition of a profile, tivodecode and MAK key? Since it is just presenting via a web app rendered via Opera, I don't think it goes through tivos authentication process at all.

I have said several times - I would much rather TiVo modernize the TiVo to Go process, update the presentation to HDUI and add MRS streaming.


----------



## cncb (Jul 4, 2013)

bradleys said:


> Plex is really nothing more then a web app rendered using the Opera browser installed in the TiVo Premiere, Roamio and Mini's.
> 
> Heavy lifting of transcoding will be done by the Plex server running on a separate PC on your home network.
> 
> Since it has been announced for all platforms - I think it is sad to say you will have similar experience on all supported platforms.


I was referring to playback where the specific hardware will dictate what codecs might be possible to play directly (without transcoding) in the future.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

bradleys said:


> Couldn't Plex add that with the simple addition of a profile, tivodecode and MAK key? Since it is just presenting via a web app rendered via Opera, I don't think it goes through tivos authentication process at all.


Probably not with tivodecode since it's technically illegal and only works with PS files. But they could link into the DirectShow filter supplied with TiVo desktop and they wouldn't even need the MAK. (the DS filter is setup with the MAK via TiVo Desktop)

That's why I asked above if they had some sort of API. We could probably add support for .tivo files ourselves if they do.


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

Streambaby can stream .tivo files from PC to TiVo.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Probably not with tivodecode since it's technically illegal and only works with PS files. But they could link into the DirectShow filter supplied with TiVo desktop and they wouldn't even need the MAK. (the DS filter is setup with the MAK via TiVo Desktop)
> 
> That's why I asked above if they had some sort of API. We could probably add support for .tivo files ourselves if they do.


Plex has DLNA client profiles that can be modified. It might be possible create a new profile to hand the .tivo files.

https://forums.plex.tv/index.php/topic/42523-writing-profiles-for-dlna-devices/


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

bradleys said:


> Yeah - I am a Plex pass subscriber, but most users aren't. But let's assume TiVo used that service.
> 
> TiVo would have to, in realtime, combine your library metadata with their aggregated data on demand. Today that data is aggregated offline and served as a static list. Would this create a search lag?
> 
> ...


Bradley, I've never paid attention to these features probably because I'm not a plex pass member. But what exactly is Mobile sync and cloud sync? For mobile sync, are the movies basically downloaded onto your phone, so how many movies you can have depends on your phone's capacity? As for cloud, how many movies you can sync depends on what size cloud service you pay for?


----------



## ntlord (Nov 30, 2013)

bradleys said:


> Plex has DLNA client profiles that can be modified. It might be possible create a new profile to hand the .tivo files.
> 
> https://forums.plex.tv/index.php/topic/42523-writing-profiles-for-dlna-devices/


I don't think this would be possible if they are encrypted. I'm still a bit confused as to why you can't use KMTTG to do this? I assume I'm missing something though.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

siratfus said:


> Bradley, I've never paid attention to these features probably because I'm not a plex pass member. But what exactly is Mobile sync and cloud sync? For mobile sync, are the movies basically downloaded onto your phone, so how many movies you can have depends on your phone's capacity? As for cloud, how many movies you can sync depends on what size cloud service you pay for?


Cloud Sync allows you to move content to a cloud storage provider (Google Drive, Dropbox, Box, and Copy) and watch it on your mobile device from there. It works exactly like mobile sync, just pushed to cloud storage as opposed to storage on your phone. I don't use Cloud sync, since I have to be connected anyway, it works fine from my server at home.

https://support.plex.tv/hc/en-us/articles/201889756-Cloud-Sync-Overview


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Top level and not within Opera Store per Zatz.

http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-05/tivo-plex/


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

russg said:


> Plex for those that don't know what or why.
> 
> Plex is a combination of server side software (on your NAS, PC, Linux, BSD, or other platform), cloud service (connecting client Apps to servers and getting meta data), and client side apps that let you view, listen, work with your content.
> 
> ...


I like to think of PLEX as my own personal Netflix type service. All my Ripped Movies and TV programs are on it. With a few other pieces of software I won't get into here, you magically get NEW content on PLEX without having to do anything. I think the Best device to run PLEX on would be like a Mac Mini. It's Small, easy on power, can do transcoding on the fly and would do pretty much anything you need it to do. Of course a higher end NAS with a Intel processor is a option. You can install PLEX directly onto the NAS and run it on that. Have a whole lot of storage space and kind of a all in one solution that way. I'm using a Windows PC because that's what i have. I also have a PLEX lifetime Membership. I got it before the price jumped up, but even at the current price, it's well worth it.

If you don't know anything about PLEX, go check it out. For most everything, it's FREE to use. The few PAID features I don't even use and I paid anyway because I'm using it pretty much daily. Take a look and see what it's all about. https://plex.tv/

Plex Server Runs on Windows, MAC, Linux, FreeBSD computers and on Synology, Netgear, QNAP, unRaid, Drobo, asustor, Thecus, Seagate, & WD NAS boxes. WOW that NAS list has grown a lot!!

You can watch on a PLEX client on iOS, Android, Xbox 360, Xbox One, PS3, PS4, ROKU, SmartTV's, Windows including Windows 8.1, Windows Phone. Android includes Amazon Fire/Fire Stick, and Chromecast, etc, etc. Lots of options for everyone.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

If plex handled BD ISOs it would be great. But I have over 2K of them while only a few dozen MKVs. So I can't see getting much use from Plex.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Agree, I have a lot of ISO's. I fired up Plex on my server, what a piece of crappy interface. I don't see what the big deal with Plex is. Kodi on the Fire TV is so much better for my needs.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Kodi is a UI that runs on a few devices.

Plex is a client server platform that runs on several devices and has a UI.

I like Kodi and have used it for a long time for local content, but there is no Kodi home server.

They both have advantages. I would really like to see a Kodi UI run from a Plex server.

As video collections get larger, having the server doing the updates, metadata searches and indexing ahead of time makes the user experience much faster on Plex. At least what I have seen in the last few weeks of using it.

If I point Kodi at my entire server, it then can take a very long time to start up and the UI experience slows to a crawl. Plex moves around nicely.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

A Chips (TV) tile comes as some stupid chip n dale cartoon with its dvd cover with Plex, what a big piece of crapware.


----------



## Jepato (Mar 22, 2015)

Some of you need something better to do than insult a very popular piece of software. Id prefer to use Kodi as well, but you can't ignore advantages Plex has. 

I've used Plex enough to know it's pretty good at finding metadata.


----------



## ldarcangelo (Oct 29, 2014)

foghorn2 said:


> A Chips (TV) tile comes as some stupid chip n dale cartoon with its dvd cover with Plex, what a big piece of crapware.


Are you using the correct naming convention? I had a hell of a time getting it right but once I figured it out I was good to go.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

foghorn2 said:


> A Chips (TV) tile comes as some stupid chip n dale cartoon with its dvd cover with Plex, what a big piece of crapware.


Chip N Dale cartoon? Movie, tv episode? Did you name it properly? In any case, you did it Sherlock! You discovered Plex is the first software ever to scrap the wrong movie info. Time to close up shop. Because we all know Kodi doesn't have any quirks, it's the best!

Feel better?


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> If plex handled BD ISOs it would be great. But I have over 2K of them while only a few dozen MKVs. So I can't see getting much use from Plex.


Aaron, are they full BD ISOs? My collection was comprised of all uncompressed BD ISOs complete with menu. But They simply take up too much space, and I didn't want to continue buying hard drives. Once I upgraded to an i7 processor, I went through my collection and ripped out the main movies to MKV. Compressed all to around 5 to 8 gb. One Plex server in the garage and I never went back. The advantage is you're not married to one location. I use my Xbox in the living room to access it. I use chromecast in my bedroom. I love the convenience of this crapware.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

jcthorne said:


> They both have advantages. I would really like to see a Kodi UI run from a Plex server.


What happens when you point Kodi to the Plex Server using DLNA?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

telemark said:


> What happens when you point Kodi to the Plex Server using DLNA?


About the same. Its still very slow and laggy as each instance of Kodi has to build its UI, metadata and artwork on startup. Thats a LOT to do.

The Plex UI just displays remotely the information already pulled together on the server. It is faster on some devices than others but Kodi is unusable if I point it at my entire server. Even if I use DLNA which my Synology already had OEM. I actually think Kodi was a BIT faster working with the files directly vs DLNA but either way with tens of thousands of videos on the server, its useless.

I do still use Kodi for local content when I travel. IE stuff loaded on my laptop or android. But plex is far more user friendly on a big server due to the client/server setup.


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

jcthorne said:


> I would really like to see a Kodi UI run from a Plex server.


Sounds like PleXMBC to me. http://kodi.wiki/view/Add-onleXBMC


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> If plex handled BD ISOs it would be great. But I have over 2K of them while only a few dozen MKVs. So I can't see getting much use from Plex.


2K BD ISOs!? That you paid for? Wow, that's a car even at $10 a BD.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

NYHeel said:


> 2K BD ISOs!? That you paid for? Wow, that's a car even at $10 a BD.


And a movie a day, every day, from now until the beginning of 2021 without watching the same movie twice.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

drebbe said:


> Sounds like PleXMBC to me. http://kodi.wiki/view/Add-onleXBMC


That's an interesting project I may try out. Unfortunately after reading the requirements etc there is no way to install it on all my devices for a consistent interface. But a step in the right direction. I'll play with it on my pc.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Can you cast video from iPhone to plex? From camera roll? From web site via safari?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

BlackBetty said:


> Can you cast video from iPhone to plex? From camera roll? From web site via safari?


Nope - it sees my Chromecast, but. It my TiVo.


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

foghorn2 said:


> A Chips (TV) tile comes as some stupid chip n dale cartoon with its dvd cover with Plex, what a big piece of crapware.


Try using the "Fix Incorrect Match" button to find the correct show. I had to do this for the "Forever" TV Show. Took a few seconds and now everything is correct. It was explained in one of the other Plex discussions. Also in the Help for Plex.


----------

